# Finding Morels



## meghanleigh024

Hi all, I got into mushroom searching with my boyfriend 5 years ago but just got lucky and found a couple spots we go back to every year and grab a couple handfuls. Could you give me any pointers on hunting this year. (My boyfriend works out of state and I still want to go.) Also, If I do find any how do you cook them? Do any of you sell them if you find a large amount? We have a dehydrator, do you recommend using one? How do you preserve yours?
Thanks!!!! BTW I live south of the river and haven't seen any yet!


----------



## buckthornman

Your answer to dehydrator is yess it works well. Store in jars after or vacuume seal.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I have just put them on a table with a fan running works well in a air conditioned house. Cant be too humid.


----------



## schrooming nana

Before I put them in the jar I let them sit for about 6 to 8 hours and deydrate for another hour or so, nothing worse then opening your jar in the middle of winter and all ya got is mold, Been there, done it, very sad day that was.


----------



## buckthornman

Thats why nesco is the way to go Nana.


----------



## meghanleigh024

I looked again today no such luck. Although I found the top of one very very small and looked like insects were eating them away. How do you clean yours?


----------



## meghanleigh024

What is Nesco?


----------



## buckthornman

Brand name of dehydrator.


----------



## meghanleigh024

How long do you put them in the dehydrator? Do you still fix them the same when cooking? How do you cook yours?


----------



## buckthornman

Cold salt water. Rub gently with soft cloth. Sprayer on sink on gentle. Very gentle.


----------



## buckthornman

The dehydrator has a setting for schrooms and veggie. It's the lowest setting 95degrees I think. Not by it rt now. And as for reconstitution. Warm water not past 3 or 4 on the stove. And Heaven for bid don't throw away the broth you get when bringing them back to life. It's morel stock. Then make some frenck onion soup. And hang on to your taste buds buds yummy!


----------



## buckthornman

They aren,t fresh and never will be again. But thats the beauty of it. Forage,feast and then famine.


----------



## schrooming nana

As soon as this one dies that will be the way to go, I've been looking, I thought after 20 some years this one would but still going sometime a little slower then a newer model but so am I. If we got replaced cuz we were old I wouldn't be here either, lol


----------



## meghanleigh024

How do you cook yours? Just butter &amp; salt n' pepper on the stove?


----------



## buckthornman

When fresh it's the only way. I like to can them too. Speghetti sauce Mmmm. Find a little one put some boursin cheese in it pop it on the grill for a sec.


----------



## meghanleigh024

Nice, never thought of that when we have cooked them we always just do it on the stovetop. Do any of you sell your shrooms?


----------



## buckthornman

I was a chef cook a chook for sometime so I'm a little out of the box. And picky...


----------



## buckthornman

I will but it won,t be until the end of the week or early next week.


----------



## meghanleigh024

Hey, I like new ideas! Wow, I'm totally crazy some right now!!


----------



## meghanleigh024

I went out today and didn't see any do you think its common for people in MN not finding them like usual?


----------



## buckthornman

Yes they pop up around you as you hunt them. you didn't know? Lol It's very common.


----------



## buckthornman

I'll go home and take one smell of last years morels and ahhh its like butter and mother earth and nuts....


----------



## meghanleigh024

I'm so jealous! I have none from last year, I believe we just cooked up the ones we found right away. I'm trying to learn how to find more.


----------



## schrooming nana

morel poppers, deep fried, had them last nite, (friends from oregon sent me a care pkg with fresh ones ) I made a cream cheese stuffing made with bacon, sauted ramps, chopped jalapenos with small amount of chopped morel, stuff morels,dunk in milk, coat with flour,dunk in milk, then coat with bread crumbs(double coating keeps the filling in while frying) and then deep fry till crispy brown, well worth the effort.


----------



## meghanleigh024

My mouth is watering.


----------



## meghanleigh024

Thanks for the recipe!!! :wink:


----------



## buckthornman

Ya try a pastry bag with boursin cheese, then get your flour,egg,panko and drop them little buggers in a hot oil bath. Keep em comin. Plz may I have another.


----------



## buckthornman

Boursin is a cream garlic herb cheese very yummy and 6$ for 6oz.


----------



## buckthornman

Meg try a morel tower like you would with portabella. Morel,slice a nice tomato,fresh mozzarella,fresh basil layer it 2 times then drizzle with balsamic reduction. And walla!


----------



## buckthornman

Sauteed the morel first! in butter s&amp;p to taste.


----------



## meghanleigh024

Thanks for the Ideas!!!! Still need some help finding them to make all these delicious recipes!! :wink:


----------



## meghanleigh024

Thanks for the Ideas!!!! Still need some help finding them to make all these delicious recipes!!


----------



## brandbll

I have a question. My buddy is out picking them right now he's plucking these TINY little shrooms. The heigh on most are like a half inch, or the width of his finger. I keep telling him to wait a couple of days but he says they are as grown as those will get. Is he right? I told him the people on here and other sites are saying just let them grow and he thinks its BS. What's the truth of this matter? Thanks for the help, glad to have foudn the site and good luck out there!


----------



## charrdm

I told your buddy the same thing. His response was he did not want someone else to pick them while he waited for them to grow.


----------



## brandbll

wha? Who is this?


----------



## brandbll

He says they just rot out and die and don't grow any larger. The big ones come later he says.


----------



## brandbll

HAHAHA whats up chuck!! Yeah, i tried reasoning with him and he is paranoid about someone getting them before him. He said he'll go back multiple times and get the big ones. I told him he should be paranoid that going to the same spot multiple times every year is what's gonna give his spot up.


----------



## brandbll

Oh and happy anniversary!


----------



## brooke

They grow slowly over the course of 2 - 3 weeks. There are lots of timelapse videos on YouTube that prove this. Here's one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JurrfK_wQI

If they're tiny, just cover them with leaves and check back in a few days when they're worth picking.


----------



## meghanleigh024

I should have gotten out today!!! anyone find any!!!!! dang


----------



## young_oakz

your friend sounds like the typical heres your sign canidate. with this rain today those babies would swell.


----------



## meghanleigh024

Has anyone found any with all this rain &amp; heat do you think they will be POPPING??


----------



## meghanleigh024

Has anyone had the same problem as me?!?!?! All the spots I usually find them have
NONE!!!! Not one! Found a couple in Dakota county but other
Than that nothing!!! Will they eventually grow in the SAme spots I usually find them???!!!!?


----------



## johnny

All of my best spots are bare or they are very, very tiny. Been exploring some new areas and only finding them high up on south facing hillsides around the twin cities and further south. Haven't found anything big enough to pick north of the cities. Even my good spot that normally produces a week or more before any others is just full of little pencil eraser sized ones. We got the moisture but the cool nights are throwing a wrench into things. I've spent 30 hours in the woods since Monday and have picked less than two pounds total. I have 50-100 spread out at different spots that I'm keeping an eye on, but I'm worried they will spoil before they get large enough to pick.


----------

